# Health Care Worker In ICU After COVID-19 Vaccine



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A health care worker in Alaska developed a severe allergic reaction after receiving the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine, according to NBC News.

https://www.theblaze.com/news/healt...2-17&utm_term=ACTIVE LIST - TheBlaze Daily PM


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They have been doing health care workers here in the big city for 3 or 4 days now, no announced negative reactions.

I will not be eligible until Feb. for them, there will have been plenty of others done by then, will see the results.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


>


 darn masks


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pfizer is semi local to me, but I'm old, on SS, and need to die according to the "Vaccine" people.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Pfizer is semi local to me, but I'm old, on SS, and need to die according to the "Vaccine" people.


Same here, also on SS now for 15 years, they can kiss my ass!


----------



## TonyGreys (8 mo ago)

Why do people have so many mental health problems nowadays? Because the pace of life causes people to get depressed and end their lives. I'm certainly not ready to go for the noose, as I have a way of relaxing with bongs, but some people can't handle the stress and that's very scary. How do you deal with stress?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


>


She eventually died from this. It wasn't reported widely but by her friends.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Doesn't surprise me a bit. This is just one of many people who have been injured, maimed, permanently disabled, and killed, by the covid shots.


----------



## Mike Horan (19 d ago)

You're right, you should spend enough time on your health. Not only to take care of the beauty of your face and skin. I often see a psychologist and take care of my mental health. My psychologist lets me sometimes indulge in magic mushrooms to calm down, relax and relieve my anxiety. I sometimes take his advice and it helps me perfectly to reduce stress levels in my life.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mike Horan said:


> You're right, you should spend enough time on your health. Not only to take care of the beauty of your face and skin. I often see a psychologist and take care of my mental health. My psychologist lets me sometimes indulge in magic mushrooms to calm down, relax and relieve my anxiety. I sometimes take his advice and it helps me perfectly to reduce stress levels in my life.


Magic mushrooms are illegal in most places here in the states. We do not promote anything illegal here. It could be you are either part of this company or looking for someone to click to add a referral fee to your account. Either way, this is not permitted here. If you want to be a part of this forum, please read and follow the rules.


----------

